# Your most unusual guitar.



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2006)

The title says it all  
Post the most funky-lookin' axe you have, be it rare, customized or just plain messed up. 

I'll start out with my Washburn PS500, which is basically a glammed-up explorer:


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2006)

That is one funky looking guitar, pretty cool though.

I don't have a funky looking guitar at the moment. All my Ibanez' look about the same and my Fender Strat looks normal.


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2006)

My oddball Washburn, kinda Firebirdish:






My Jackson Collen Archtop (prototype with 29 frets):


----------



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> My oddball Washburn, kinda Firebirdish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last one is pimpalicious!


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2006)

Loomer said:


> That last one is pimpalicious!



It definately has more bling than an Caddy Escalade in Miami.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> It definately has more bling than an Caddy Escalade in Miami.



Buy a blue fur coat, matching hat and som big ol' shades (think Bootsy Collins) and some Platforms with fish in 'em. Then you're set!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a toss up between my Jackson Roswell Rhoad's:











My resprayed and Dimarzio'd Shecter A-7 (looks cool but weighs a fucking ton):











Or my soon to be completed Flying V with it's fully scalloped fretboard that'll have an EMG-81:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 20, 2006)

That would be my fretless, that started life as a Tanglewood strat copy. Not very exciting to look at, as it's still just a strat copy that's missing its frets.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 20, 2006)

toss up between my 6 and my 7...


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2006)

My Washburn:


----------



## darren (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the Jackson Collen Archtop. But the front-on shots just don't do its curvy body justice. I've never seen one in person, but i'd love to try one out someday.

My most unusual guitar would have to be my Danelectro:


----------



## Shannon (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, I've had tons of nutty guitars and basses over the years. 

These are the 3 that come to mind...
BC Rich Beast
Danelectro 6-string baritone (tuned one octave below standard)
Galveston 12-string bass

There are plenty of others, but i can't remember everything.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2006)

darren said:


> I love the Jackson Collen Archtop. But the front-on shots just don't do its curvy body justice. I've never seen one in person, but i'd love to try one out someday.
> 
> My most unusual guitar would have to be my Danelectro:



That thing is just beyond cool  Could be so cool to play Death/Surf on that thing


----------



## darren (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh, you had a 12-string bass, Shannon? I've been dying to try one of those. A store near where i work has a Hamer USA one.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> My Jackson Collen Archtop (prototype with 29 frets):



That's such an awesome guitar!!!!!!!!!!!
I always loved sparkle/metal flake finishes and off-set bodies and that has them both.
Love it.

This thing's a fine looking guitar too (it's in the 'For Sale' thread).




If i had the cash to spare i'd buy it.

I haven't got any really unusual guitars myself at the moment but i've had a few in my time.
The most unusual one i have now is probably an Aluminium-Bodied Telecaster but i haven't got a digital camera to take any pics at the moment.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 20, 2006)

its carved top not arch top  arch top=hollow body like an es-335, carved top is just that, a carved top


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2006)

Elysian said:


> its carved top not arch top  arch top=hollow body like an es-335, carved top is just that, a carved top



He's just giving the official designation. All of the "carved top" Jacksons are designated "archtop".


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He's just giving the official designation. All of the "carved top" Jacksons are designated "archtop".



The Ibanez RG-ARCH springs to mind, too... 

I figure it's sorta like tremolo vs. vibrato - sure, technically it's a vibrato effect, but we all call 'em trems anyway.


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I figure it's sorta like tremolo vs. vibrato - sure, technically it's a vibrato effect, but we all call 'em trems anyway.



Sure beats calling 'em vibrators.


----------



## darren (Jun 20, 2006)

I would _kill_ for one of these in a 7-string with an SLS headstock.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2006)

darren said:


> I would _kill_ for one of these in a 7-string with an SLS headstock.



All you need is 3K. Well, and 18 months.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 20, 2006)

Scratch the black Roswell from my earlier post, I've just sold it. £350, exactly what I paid for it 18months ago.



eaeolian said:


> My Washburn:


 
I thought those all had a two tone body with the raised bits being a different colour?



darren said:


> I would _kill_ for one of these in a 7-string with an SLS headstock.


 
Oh hell yeah, you and me both!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I thought those all had a two tone body with the raised bits being a different colour?



I have yet to see two of them alike. So who knows?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 20, 2006)

For some reason I thought both your's and Paulo's were silver with burgundy edges.  I'm obviously going mad.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 20, 2006)

so washburn seems to make some wierd shaped guitars, and my wierdest guitar is either my peavey mantis (looks kinda like dime's guitar but smaller and 23 frets) or my sparkly white warlock with one humbucker and a strat style trem.


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Jun 20, 2006)

i guess my weirdest one would be my bc rich mockingbird. weird but bitchin that is....


----------



## jim777 (Jun 20, 2006)

My oddest guitar is an Epiphone Joe Pass hollow body with GFS Nashville pickups in it. It does an awesome job on Stray Cats stuff, totally nailing the vintage Gretsch sound anbd vibe for 300 bucks! Anyone who doesn't listen to Brian Setzer should give him a listen; that man can wail! Fun stuff, too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

This isnt mine specifically, but i got one. heh.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> My Washburn:


Nice to see that guitar, I have never seen good photos of that, very sleek looking guitar and I love the color and maple fretboard. I remember the first one I ever saw was back in 2001 pictured in the 2001 Guitar World Buyer's Guide, very small picture though. Nice guitar.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2006)

bostjan said:


>


That looks like it would be alot of fun to play. Cool.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a blast. Down with Enharmonic equivalence! 

It's a lot less disorienting than it looks. If you don't look down, you can play straight away and it sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2006)

36 frets? What's it tuned to and what size step are the fets? 1/3 tones maybe?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

Pretty close. It's tuned (low to high) EADGBE in 19 tone per octave equal temperament. It's 95% compatible with standard tuning.  Thirds are really sweet compared to standard. Fifths are a little off, but you don't notice unless you listen for it carefully. The toughest notes to get around are the major seventh and the tritone (which is actually halfway between a diminished fifth and an augmented fourth)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bizaar indeed!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't some of those Freenote guitars have interchangeable fretboards, so you can change the number of notes per octave?


----------



## Cancer (Jun 21, 2006)

Ye olde Carvin V220, third best six string I've ever played, second best I ever owned....currently coffined in my closet.


----------



## Adam (Jun 21, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Ye olde Carvin V220, third best six string I've ever played, second best I ever owned....currently coffined in my closet.


I'd so buy that off you if I had the cash, it looks almost like the model Marty Friedman used in Cacophony


----------



## darren (Jun 21, 2006)

When i was just a young lad in high school, i lusted after a V220. White, with a Kahler. Just like that one.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Don't some of those Freenote guitars have interchangeable fretboards, so you can change the number of notes per octave?



Not to my knowledge, but I know Kramer tried this and failed miserably. I saw a bass wih a clip-on fretboard, but I hear they are very rare.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 2, 2006)

I love this thread! So after a month, I found this beauty in my collection. Yes my friends, this is an 80's Dean Pinkburst Baby Z with custom paint by my friend Bob the artist! The pickups are: in the bridge, a 1956 Gibson P90(Lollar modified), and in the neck is a 1967 Les Paul deluxe P90. It has a real Kahler and a 24 fret neck-thru neck. It has an affectionate name to those who know it as when I removed said Kahler, someone had carefully cut and inserted a "picture" from an 80's Hustler or something.  This thing howls like a banshee for hard rock-heavy blues. 











And yes, those knobs are off of an old stereo!


----------



## Loomer (Aug 2, 2006)

Popsyche: You win this thread so hard it's not even funny


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 2, 2006)

Haha dude that axe is insane \m/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 3, 2006)

Woah, that thing's crazy!


----------



## b3n (Aug 3, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Woah, that thing's crazy!



Not to mention...AWESOME


----------



## Vince (Aug 3, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> I love this thread! So after a month, I found this beauty in my collection...



Dude, between this guitar, your green bass, and the swirled guitar in your avatar, man you have some VERY eccentric tastes in guitars, holy shit


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 3, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> Dude, between this guitar, your green bass, and the swirled guitar in your avatar, man you have some VERY eccentric tastes in guitars, holy shit



Thanks!

Gee, It shows that much, huh? I have normal guitars, too! (somewhere around here!)


----------



## Elysian (Aug 3, 2006)

you sure that baby z is neck through? its heel reminds me of a gibson set neck... just wondering, its a really cool axe.


----------



## Vince (Aug 3, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Thanks!
> Gee, It show that much, huh? I have normal guitars, too! (somewhere around here!)



dude, I think I found a couple just up your alley...


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 3, 2006)

^ I like the Gibson one!


----------



## XEN (Aug 3, 2006)

That is funny! That guitar looks like it's jumping out of the picture at you!!!


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone remember the Teuffel Birdfish guitar ?
Now that was a crazy (but very cool)guitar.





Here's a link to the Teuffel site where it explains the concept.
http://www.teuffel.com/instrumente/birdfish/birdfish_e.html

All the controls are housed in an aluminum 'pod' type thing which you can interchange (along with the tunomatic)for a midi version.
You can also change the 'resonator bars' for ones made from different woods.
I think it's an awesome idea!


----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## rummy (Aug 3, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> That's such an awesome guitar!!!!!!!!!!!
> I always loved sparkle/metal flake finishes and off-set bodies and that has them both.
> Love it.
> This thing's a fine looking guitar too (it's in the 'For Sale' thread).
> ...


540P!!!!! I would LOVE one in pink.


----------



## b3n (Aug 3, 2006)

Between the body and the reverse headstock that looks a lot like a wonky lefty RG... kinda funky though.


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2006)

What the fuck is with that Les Paul? Did the board just drop acid? 



Popsyche said:


> It has an affectionate name to those who know it as when I removed said Kahler, someone had carefully cut and inserted a "picture" from an 80's Hustler or something.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 3, 2006)

noodles said:


>


Uh, Yeah, that would definitely earn me the rath of the ModFuhrers. Suffice it to say it was very tasteless!


jtm45 said:


> Does anyone remember the Teuffel Birdfish guitar ?
> Now that was a crazy (but very cool)guitar.
> 
> 
> ...


I did play with one briefly at a NAMM. Very cool!


Leon said:


>


Leon= Nice shirt choice, and interesting wall art over your left shoulder!


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Uh, Yeah, that would definitely earn me the rath of the ModFuhrers. Suffice it to say it was very tasteless!



I just like to use that emoticon. 

It can't be as tasteless as Vai's centerfold guitar.


----------



## okta (Aug 3, 2006)

here's a washburn that i bought long time ago for 50 USD
did the poor painted job myself back then 
when i bought it the part where you rest your arm was cut off. Don't know wat the previous owner was thinking. 
maybe i'll refurbish it one day(or maybe not!)








sory for the cameraphone pictures


----------



## b3n (Aug 3, 2006)

Cool floyd poster Leon


----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2006)

b3n said:


> Cool floyd poster Leon


what can i say, i love Pink Floyd... and i'm an ass-man


----------



## b3n (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2006)

badunkadunk! (_(_)


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2006)

that chick looks like she's giving him a frightening, imaginary blowjob.


----------



## Vince (Aug 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> that chick looks like she's giving him a frightening, imaginary blowjob.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 4, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Does anyone remember the Teuffel Birdfish guitar ?
> Now that was a crazy (but very cool)guitar.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I remember seeing a review of it a long time ago. It looks fucking weird (along with all his creations) but it's a great concept. The ability to chang the pickups, controls, tonewood or add midi is a fantastic idea. What about his 7 string though? How off the wall is that!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 4, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> I'd so buy that off you if I had the cash, it looks almost like the model Marty Friedman used in Cacophony


If you are anyone is seriously interested we have a S/H Carvin V220 in red w/ hardcase for £499.00 (works out at $951.88) at my work. Its not moved (the guitarists round here have no taste) so it will soon be going on our shops evilBay...
(This isnt in the for sale cos technically it isnt mine to put up for sale, its the shops - but arrangements can be made )


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 14, 2008)

About 10 million people have joined since this thread lagged, so I'm sure there is some fresh meat to view in guitarland! So newbies! watcha got?


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 14, 2008)

I feel left out of this, this is the weirdest guitar I've owned










I think the shape of the headstock just about counts in terms of weirdness.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

, but it's nice


----------



## Carrion (Jan 14, 2008)

My Steinberger.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the color


----------



## Edroz (Jan 14, 2008)

my most unusual guitar that i still own would be my B.C. Rich Wrath USA. a short lived design during the Class Axe era, great playing and sounding guitar though. the trem is actually a Kahler floyd rose copy... which i believe was called the "Steeler"?

this was always one of my favorite B.C. Rich body styles ever. i guess you could also call it a Mockingvirgin or Warlockingbird, haha.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 14, 2008)

/\ That's a pointy sucker!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 14, 2008)

jtm45 said:


> That's such an awesome guitar!!!!!!!!!!!
> I always loved sparkle/metal flake finishes and off-set bodies and that has them both.
> Love it.
> 
> ...



fuck, isnt that the ibane alew skolnick signature?
i have been wanting that guitar for enons!



jtm45 said:


> That's such an awesome guitar!!!!!!!!!!!
> I always loved sparkle/metal flake finishes and off-set bodies and that has them both.
> Love it.
> 
> ...



fuck, isnt that the ibanez alex skolnick signature?
i have been wanting that guitar for enons!


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> About 10 million people have joined since this thread lagged, so I'm sure there is some fresh meat to view in guitarland! So newbies! watcha got?



Great idea. 

Here is the latest acquisition in the weird guitar collection:


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2008)

darren said:


> My most unusual guitar would have to be my Danelectro:



I just had to bump this so it appears next to Dave's Surfcaster.


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> My oddball Washburn, kinda Firebirdish:



Dave, did you guys used to go by the name Above The Fray before you were Division, or was that another band? Interesting because I had a project (musical) entitled the same thing.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 15, 2008)

that would be my moser bastard V


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that would look sweet if the headstock was not bigger than the body.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2008)

okta said:


> here's a washburn that i bought long time ago for 50 USD
> did the poor painted job myself back then
> when i bought it the part where you rest your arm was cut off. Don't know wat the previous owner was thinking.
> maybe i'll refurbish it one day(or maybe not!)
> ...


Whoa!
Is that a Wonderbar trem? NOICE!!!


Gotta give a +1 to the Birdfish:




Stellar design concept.
They're fun to play too! 
Pricey as hell, and rarer than Britney in a church.

I'm not sure...do I have any odd or unusual guitars?


----------



## Asdef (Jan 15, 2008)

We have in store such ridiculous axe:


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2008)

Elysian said:


>



Those inlays look like nacho chips


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)

Desecrated  it's standard classical guitar


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Desecrated  it's standard classical guitar



 I'm to only one on this forum with one. I would say it's pretty unusual.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now? My most unusual guitar is my Epiphone Goth V since it's the most "normal" shape I have. With my main guitar, and the guitar I have just like it on the way, ol' Morrigan just stands out. And what makes 'er even stranger is the damn thing sounds great. It's not my main guitar but definately not second rate, it just looks weird compared to the others


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)

ok


----------



## Mogwaii (Jan 15, 2008)

I just picked up a 1994 Kelly which is pretty extremem for me considering the RG is as extreme as I go


----------



## KrisNH (Jan 15, 2008)

I think my Stu Box custom SRB-640 is a bit unusual...

Kris


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)

KrisNH said:


> I think my Stu Box custom SRB-640 is a bit unusual...
> 
> Kris



Those are cool instruments, you should post it in the extended range forum.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 15, 2008)

Drew said:


> I figure it's sorta like tremolo vs. vibrato - sure, technically it's a vibrato effect, but we all call 'em trems anyway.


... and infinite radius vs. zero radius


----------



## noodles (Jan 15, 2008)

darren said:


> I just had to bump this so it appears next to Dave's Surfcaster.



If you ever think of selling it, I got dibs.


----------



## noodles (Jan 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Dave, did you guys used to go by the name Above The Fray before you were Division, or was that another band? Interesting because I had a project (musical) entitled the same thing.



Nah, that was the band I was in before Division. We broke up, and my predecessor quit Division seven months later, and the rest is history.


----------

